# Photographed Mustangs!



## BooksBudgies (Jul 14, 2015)

I had the amazing opportunity to go and photograph one of the mustang herds nearby! It was a dream come true and I think I'll try to go up again before the summer's over with a better lens.
Ick, some if the quality was ruined when I transported them here but oh well.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Those pictures are simply beautiful - as are the mustangs!

Thank you for sharing them with us, Katie. :hug:

I hope you do have the opportunity to return there to take more pictures later in the summer and that you'll share them as well.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, those are absolutely beautiful! You should paint the mustangs, too 

You're an excellent photographer, thanks for sharing your photos with us!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Beautiful pics Katie! That’s wonderful that you were able to see them in person and capture it on film!


----------



## BooksBudgies (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank you everyone!

Ooops, forgot to post these as well as different editing of the first picture. And turns out I'll be going a lot sooner than I thought...on Tuesday in fact!  And YES I can't wait to paint them!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Amazing! You’re lucky to live where you can see this! I love the buckskin color!


----------



## BooksBudgies (Jul 14, 2015)

RavensGryf said:


> Amazing! You're lucky to live where you can see this! I love the buckskin color!


Yes, I feel incredibly blessed! We have about 6 or so herds within a few hours. The buckskins were gorgeous! Reminded me of my favorite childhood movie, Spirit Stallion of the Cimarron...except Spirit was a dun but it was still amazing! I loved the paint mare, too. Reminded me of my own girl. I'm so glad someone else on here loves and knows horses lol.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Great pictures, so nice to see these wild beauties. Can't wait to see what you paint.


----------



## BooksBudgies (Jul 14, 2015)

Whoop whoop! Went out to photograph the mustangs again yesterday and got amazing pictures because they came right up to us! I have so many photos so I'm just going to post a few at a time and when I have more edited I'll update this thread!

First, the ridiculously photogenic palomino mare























And with her chicas









And here's the buckskin stallion with his 6 mares. Interesting to see how the herd dynamics changed- last time the mares were alone and the buckskin stallion was fighting the other buckskin stallion. Didn't see any of the other horses this time but this herd was so much fun to photograph!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, they are gorgeous! I particularly love the shot of the palomino that you captured!


----------



## BooksBudgies (Jul 14, 2015)

StarlingWings said:


> Wow, they are gorgeous! I particularly love the shot of the palomino that you captured!


Thank you! She seriously separated herself from the rest of the herd and seemed to especially pose for the camera.

I've come with more pictures! After this, I'm going to start the first of a series of mustang paintings. Super excited.























Gentlemen...this is _not_ how you get the ladies


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

It's crazy to me how many different colors the mustangs come in- you would think that colors like chestnut or buckskin would be the only ones you saw based on camouflage but palominos and paints are both somewhat common
Also, that bay with the stripe in the first photo is gorgeous! The copper-colored bays are my favorite, I had one until I got too busy with school to keep up with riding.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are stunning! You're an excellent photographer


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

They are all beautiful, and that palomino is stunning, she reminds me of a palomino gelding I used to ride many years ago named Playboy.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

*Mustangs*

The horses are great. As I watch, it shows freedom and lots of open land. But mainly it shows freedom. The horses are so free and there is lots of land for them to run on.


----------



## BooksBudgies (Jul 14, 2015)

Birdmanca said:


> The horses are great. As I watch, it shows freedom and lots of open land. But mainly it shows freedom. The horses are so free and there is lots of land for them to run on.


There is something magical about watching the mustangs run free. Being a horse owner myself, sometimes I feel bad about our domesticated horses' lack of freedom...but watching the mustangs also taught me something else. They live a life of fighting and they struggle daily to survive. If they have an injury, there're no vets and medicine to cure it. There's no horse masseuse to loosen up a locked muscle. If there's not enough grass to graze on, there's no supplementary hay. Thankfully there are wonderful people that aid in managing the herds, but the wild life isn't as glamorous as it initially seems...


----------



## BudgieFriendly (May 14, 2016)

Beautiful pictures! Beautiful animals!


----------



## BooksBudgies (Jul 14, 2015)

Thought it was past time for an update! Few more pictures to add today...not to worry I still have several hundred more to go through.

I've been posting close-ups so today's are some that are more zoomed out
















Coming over the hill
















Glad to see horses use each other as scratching posts too, not just their owner









Wow, such a model








Moving his herd








Wanted to try some funky editing


----------



## BooksBudgies (Jul 14, 2015)

Ooops! Kind of fell off the wagon with posting pictures. I still have a ton to go through and edit but here's a couple more at least. I'm also going to start selling some of my photography, including these mustangs. Should be interesting...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, those are gorgeous! I can definitely see those printed out on canvas and hung on a wall :001_wub:

You're so great at photography


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wonderful photography!! 
I'm sure you'll do well selling your pictures.*


----------



## BooksBudgies (Jul 14, 2015)

StarlingWings said:


> Wow, those are gorgeous! I can definitely see those printed out on canvas and hung on a wall :001_wub:
> 
> You're so great at photography


You're too kind :blush:



FaeryBee said:


> *Wonderful photography!!
> I'm sure you'll do well selling your pictures.*


Thank you! I hope they'll sell but even if they don't, it's the memories made while photographing that really matter.


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Stunning photos of my favourite animal - thank you for sharing...great talent


----------

